# Big Dog Treestands: Opinions Please



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Looking at purchasing a Big Dog hang on stand and was curious if I could get any reports on them? Thanks for all the info.

Lg_mouth


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

i have one of their double ladder models, it is the wrap around style, works fine for my son and i, plenty of room and fairly comfortable, construction seems to be good and putting it together was easy, imo cant be beat for the price


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have looked into those as well, probably have to get one for my daughter and I to hunt out of next year. 

I took the dive and bought the hang on from Ebay, cheaper than anywhere local. I will let you know how it works out.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have 2 ladder stands from them. Well built, easy installation, stable set-up. Fit my budget.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah Im geting one of the double ladder stands for my daughter and I to hunt out of next year


----------



## AGS1451A (Aug 18, 2008)

I have one of these hang on stands you are talking about. This is my second year using it. I am happy with it. Very quiet so far.


----------

